# saorview showing tuner overload



## zztop (26 Sep 2013)

Not on terrestrial just satellite.Comes and goes.Is it a dodgy connection?


----------



## Leo (26 Sep 2013)

Need more details here. What equipment are you using?


----------



## dub_nerd (26 Sep 2013)

You can't _get_ Saorview on satellite.


----------



## SparkRite (26 Sep 2013)

dub_nerd said:


> You can't _get_ Saorview on satellite.




Ehhh, yes you can..............Its called SaorSat. I suppose if one is being pedantic, it is not Saor_*view*_.

http://www.saorview.ie/about-saorview/saorsat/


----------



## dub_nerd (27 Sep 2013)

I guess I was being pedantic.


----------



## hansov (25 Nov 2013)

Hope you got sorted but if not the allignment of the LNB might have been off.  See page 16 here: Saorsat


----------

